# Elastic Bowl Covers



## debodun (Mar 21, 2017)

I was looking for those bowl covers that look like shower caps. I tried in the local grocery and dollar store, but couldn't find them. I can't buy online, so where would be another brick-and-mortar location I could try? I did manage to find parchment paper at the local grocery (on the bottom shelf) and was surprised how expensive it was - $4.99 for a package.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2017)

Funny you mention them, I've been looking for them too.  I used to find them at the dollar store and dollar tree sometimes.  I haven't seen them lately.  I resorted to using a disposable clear plastic shower cap over a bowl once, but, not fond of that and I would like the size options of those that are intended for the bowls.

PS, I did look them up, appears they do sell them at the dollar tree, I guess you just have to get them when they're in stock.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2017)

I remember those!

I just use a saucer or a salad plate on top of the bowl.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2017)

They have something new now (go figure) that are supposed to be better than those. Let me see if I can find a link....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2017)

Going to keep looking-not sure if these are exactly what I was talking about. But hmmmm,you can put these on a pot when cooking too....

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...Z5Yq1p13BGOXm4fNSTwY0LtTz7ZyLvcuFIaAstM8P8HAQ


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5WQD0M?psc=1


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2017)

OOPSs


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2017)

Just found a super deal, 50 covers as opposed to 12 or 24 at $5.99, final price was $5.60 free shipping.  YAY!

for some reason the link won't post here, put it in post below.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 21, 2017)

https://www.mileskimball.com/buy-elastic-bowl-covers-set-of-50-312261&w=bowl


----------



## AprilT (Mar 28, 2017)

YAY!  Just received my 50 pack multi-sizes clear elastic bowl covers today.


----------

